# Old Picture.



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

Was on another site being sold as a "Black Piranha"

My gut feeling tells me S.Elongatus










What do you boys and girls think?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

elong... and a nice looking guy at that


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

your gut feeling is right


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

s.elongatus


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks elongated


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.elongatus


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Make it unanimous!..Elong and a rare red-breasted beauty at that!...







....I would definitely buy it!..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Serrasalmus elongatus


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

That one has one huge tail.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Caudals of S.elongatus always appears pretty big compared to body height.
No bigger though than caudals in other species, but because of the more rhomboid body what makes it higher, it doesn't appear that big...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

What he said


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is my old picture of my S.elongatus, this pic is bout 5 years ago.
He had a smaller tail then the one here above.
imo the one here above has an huge tail


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

j0rrit said:


> Here is my old picture of my S.elongatus, this pic is bout 5 years ago.
> He had a smaller tail then the one here above.
> imo the one here above has an huge tail


The OP's Elong appears to be slightly angled toward the rear of the tank. Thats possibly why the caudal looks so big to you because its a little closer the the camera then the head.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, looks like the "pingke variant."

Most lfs label all _Serras_ as "Black piranha."


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Definitely would have to agree with Piranha man on the pet stores labeling most Serras as Black Piranha. Trouble with a lot of them is they're ordering black piranha and being shipped something different. Most employees at the pet stores are none the wiser and label them as "Black piranha" which is what they paid for


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy Smoke that elong has a HUGE TAIL...


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i don't know about those variants of elong,pingke,black mask,silver...

i got elong and he shows colours depend of the mood.

when he is nervouse he get that black mask look,when is he afraid he looks total silver.
when he swims and got good mood he looks exactly like pingke,orange belly


----------

